# pregnant?!



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi all, we rehomed a kitten some 4 months ago, at the time we were told she was approx 8 weeks and ready to leave mum (we were also told she was a he!) 
We took her for a vet check to be told she was a she but a very young kitten of only about 5 weeks so too young to be away from mum 
we looked after her and loved her and asked about spaying and to book her in only to be told they dont spay before 6 months, I rang 2 other vets in the area and was told the same. 
Now I'm really hoping my girl isnt pregnant but her belly is swelling and is hard. She mews when we touch her tum and is happy sleeping a lot of the time whereas she has always been very playful. We have tried our best to keep her in until we reached 6 months and could get her spayed but she has slipped out a couple of times. 
What do experienced cat owners think? I will try to attach a couple of photos.
If she is pregnant is there anything I need to do to make her more comfortable or to help her when the time comes for her to have kittens? Not had a cat before so a little bit unsure of what to do for the best for her. 
Thank you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What colour was your girls eyes when you got her, if blue she was younger than 8 weeks.

How far along would you think she is, if over 3/4 weeks pregnant, what colour are her teats.

I take it she has been wormed.


----------



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes she did have blue eyes, the vet commented on that when telling me how old she really was, she also also her mew sounded like that of a much younger kitten. Yes she has been wormed so I'm pretty sure it isn't that. As an inexperienced owner I didn't know the signs to look for, I do now though  her nipples still seem small and pale pink in colour xx


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I guess the most obvious question is, is there a chance she could have mated? Have any un-neutered males had access to her?


----------



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

I have noticed 2 males in our garden recently, as for whether or not they are neutered I don't know. I suspect not for them to be hanging around so yes it seems they may have had access to her. It just seems so awful like she has been violated! She's just a baby herself! When she got out she couldn't jump very high so didn't get far so I'm wondering if this is why they keep coming into the garden now xx


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Find a vet near you that does early neutering/spaying.

Cats Protection | Neutering | Find an Early Neutering Vet

Book her in to see if she's pregnant or not. If she is, take the vets advice on how to care for her. If she's not pregnant, book her in ASAP to be done and for heaven's sake, keep her inside until then. She shouldn't be outside alone at this age, especially when she's not been spayed.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

nickkinix said:


> I have noticed 2 males in our garden recently, as for whether or not they are neutered I don't know. I suspect not for them to be hanging around so yes it seems they may have had access to her. It just seems so awful like she has been violated! She's just a baby herself! When she got out she couldn't jump very high so didn't get far so I'm wondering if this is why they keep coming into the garden now xx


She is a baby so get her spayed asap & ensure she does not get out in the mean time


----------



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes I am well aware of that hence why we have in the main kept her in. As I said in my original post I contacted all 3 of our local vet practises and was told by them all they don't spay before 6 months, otherwise I wouldn't be in this situation now. Thank you for your advice though, I have no wish to add to the ever growing cat population, in fact that is why I took the cat in the first place so there wasn't yet another in a shelter. Of course I will go to the vet with her too, just hoped to get some input here before I can get her there next week.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

For getting her spayed I would be happy to travel some distance.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

If she isn't too far along, she can still be spayed, which is the best thing to do, as she is far too young to have kittens. You may have to search a bit further afield for a vet that will early neuter, but that would really be your best option.

There is a list of early neutering vets on here, so you would be very unlucky not to find one within a reasonable distance. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/365824-early-neutering-find-vet-local-you.html


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

She really should have been kept in completely - not 'in the main'. Especially when you are already aware of 2 males hanging around = accident waiting to happen.
Ask your vet when you take her next week (or asap if poss) if they can spay her, even if she is pregnant. She really is too young at less than six months old to have babies.
It really isn't difficult to prevent kittens escaping - I've had several over my lifetime and I have never had a kitten get out and get pregnant 

I'd also be interested to know which rescue you got her from. I'd be very surprised if a reputable rescue would rehome a kitten at 5 weeks old


----------



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

I did wonder if that would be the best option or whether on not since she has a bit of a tum already it would be too late. Wasn't sure if there was a cut off. It would be best for both our kitten and us as a family not to have to rear more kittens but want to do the best for our lily first and foremost. Thanks for replying, much appreciated all the input from you all xx


----------



## nickkinix (Oct 3, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> She really should have been kept in completely - not 'in the main'. Especially when you are already aware of 2 males hanging around = accident waiting to happen.
> Ask your vet when you take her next week (or asap if poss) if they can spay her, even if she is pregnant. She really is too young at less than six months old to have babies.
> It really isn't difficult to prevent kittens escaping - I've had several over my lifetime and I have never had a kitten get out and get pregnant
> 
> I'd also be interested to know which rescue you got her from. I'd be very surprised if a reputable rescue would rehome a kitten at 5 weeks old


Again I'm aware of all you have said hence being here asking advice in the first place! She got out TWICE both times due to our son leaving the back door open. I can't change what has happened and the males have been hanging about SINCE she got out. It would be really nice if you all could just help me with advice rather than telling me off like I'm some stupid little girl - I'm not trust me, wish I could take a few years off my clock but it isn't so! We rehomed her from a friend of an acquaintance, better she came to us than got left outside the shelter which is what would have happened otherwise! 
Thanks those who have tried to help and thanks to everyone else for the unnecessary judgement!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd recommend giving your vet a ring, explain the circumstances ie. roughly how old she is and when she may have conceived - then they can give you an idea of whether it's possible to spay her now and prevent babies.


----------



## Aubrie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

If she hasn't been vaccinated please speak to your vet about tests and getting them done. If she has been in contact with un-neutered males, chances are they haven't been vaccinated either and could be carrying all sorts.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

nickkinix said:


> Again I'm aware of all you have said hence being here asking advice in the first place! She got out TWICE both times due to our son leaving the back door open. I can't change what has happened and the males have been hanging about SINCE she got out. It would be really nice if you all could just help me with advice rather than telling me off like I'm some stupid little girl - I'm not trust me, wish I could take a few years off my clock but it isn't so! We rehomed her from a friend of an acquaintance, better she came to us than got left outside the shelter which is what would have happened otherwise!
> Thanks those who have tried to help and thanks to everyone else for the unnecessary judgement!


What's done is done now.

If I were you, ring around vets further a field and see which ones offer early neutering. You will be bound to find one.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I agree there may be some risk involved in spaying her if the pregnancy is too far along, but there also is a considerable risk involved in her carrying the kittens full-term and having to give birth. The kittens may be too big to come out in a natural way, in which case she would need a C-section, and the burden of nourishing the kittens before and after birth may prove too much for her little body.

The person who is most capable of assessing the options and the risks involved is the vet, and it would be wise to turn to a vet with experience in early neutering.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How long ago was she mated?


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

If she is in the very early stages, i would recommend having her spayed. God forbid if she were to struggle to deliver her kits and they all perish including beautiful Lily. Have a check with a few vets and see what they think. Good luck


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

My advice is get her in and spayed/aborted immediately. She is much too tiny and young to go through this. 

What is WRONG with these vets and their narrow minded "not before six months" baloney. We're not talking about great danes here, these are cats. Early spay does not affect them in any negative way. Early pregnancy sure does though. ARGH!

Please do find a vet who will get her done right away. I'm glad she is with you, but the poor little girl shoudl not have to go through this!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Fingers crossed she isn't pregnant and you can her spayed as she is just a baby herself! Mistakes happen and you're trying to do the best by her, that's the main thing.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Is it really likely that a kitten of 5 months 1 week is 3/4 weeks pregnant?


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

MollyMilo said:


> Is it really likely that a kitten of 5 months 1 week is 3/4 weeks pregnant?


Fliss and Jaspers mum (socks I think her name was) was just about 6 months old when she _gave birth_ to them and probably the reason she abandoned the first born Jasper before running off. She came back the following day and birthed 2 more (Fliss and another girl) Socks own mum was feeding her 2nd litter at the time... at just 12 months old. It may not be the norm but it definitely does happen


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MollyMilo said:


> Is it really likely that a kitten of 5 months 1 week is 3/4 weeks pregnant?


Quite possible. My youngest had her first heat at 4 months. No danger of her getting out, ever, but I had already been nagging my vet to spay her, I had wanted her spayed before ANY heat. My vet also wanted to wait until 6 months, mainly in this kitten's case because she was so small, she had a very shaky start in life (rescued from a box in a walmart parking lot at 4 weeks old). After that first heat I insisted, and insisted and insisted, until my vet finally agreed. She was done before she could have another heat.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MollyMilo said:


> Is it really likely that a kitten of 5 months 1 week is 3/4 weeks pregnant?


I have girls calling at 14-16 weeks. Cats also don't need to be in heat to get pregnant, they're induced ovulators.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's never a cut off point for a spay. Vets will spay right up to the day of birthing, although many are reluctant to do it in the last few weeks as kittens are formed and developed, and it can cause distress. I would really push your vet hard though.


----------

